# Zex dry shot - NX1600 questing



## lsybarra (Dec 10, 2006)

Where I live there are tons...and tons of hondas and the like. I got my nx1600 at an auction for 400bucks and runs great and is different. Being that, I want to smoke the competition. I was looking into a Zex dry nitrous system and plan to do a 75max shot of nitrous. I plan to do a few things. 


Headers-
Intake-
Exaust-
Nitrous kits-


Please let me know what is best and affordable for my car and any suggestions on where to get them. What times would i be looking at if I were to hit the track with it? Please help me in my quest to wtfpwnzrz the comp. And also what else would you suggest to add on? From what i read this is all i really need to do a dry nitrous setup. Thank you.


----------



## ramprat (Aug 17, 2004)

my 1.6 handles a 75 wet out of the hole just fine, - Nitrous Express main line wet kit from SpeedSolutions1 on ebay has his for 351.00 new. works great. 

exhaust? get the whole thing replaced, and use a magnaflow muffler 

intake? or intake tube? if anything get a cheap ebay tube and buy your own filter.

header? try to find a hot shot, if not get a newer pacesetter i guess.


----------



## snoop (Jun 13, 2005)

Is that the kit that your using?


----------



## ramprat (Aug 17, 2004)

same exact kit. i put a momentary switch mounted on a bracket. the tb has a pin welded on so when its at wot it trips the momentary switch which lets the nitrous flow, as soon as i barely let off, it shuts it off, so it's pretty safe, but yes, that's the same exact kit. easy as dirt to install, and you can't go wrong on the price. 

heres a shitty pic, the new 'bracket' has been refined and the plastic switch was replaced with a metal one.


----------



## lsybarra (Dec 10, 2006)

ramprat said:


> same exact kit. i put a momentary switch mounted on a bracket. the tb has a pin welded on so when its at wot it trips the momentary switch which lets the nitrous flow, as soon as i barely let off, it shuts it off, so it's pretty safe, but yes, that's the same exact kit. easy as dirt to install, and you can't go wrong on the price.
> 
> heres a shitty pic, the new 'bracket' has been refined and the plastic switch was replaced with a metal one.




What are your drag times??? This is it for me pretty much.


----------



## ramprat (Aug 17, 2004)

with the timing off and a horrible 60' times from bald t ires i went from a 16.0 to a 14.6 with an increase of around 10mph - mind you i have a act racing clutch which reacts well. 

i've since upgraded the rest of the exhaust and included a cutout now to increase the flow for the exhaust, and adjusted the timing accordingly - so i should be maybe 14.3-14.4 or so - and this wasn't a one time thing, i backed it up with a 14.771 and a 14.702 respectively.


----------

